
Flickr and YouTube each dramatically changed their business idea - PG's policy of only asking about an idea out of politeness makes sense... - e1ven
http://www.cambrianhouse.com/blog/startups-entrepreneurship/what-do-flickr-and-youtube-have-in-common-they-were-both-failures/
======
danielha
This past "startup" weekend, we got a chance to bounce our idea off a bunch of
different people. I got some really good feedback and wrote down every
suggestion I received as soon as I could.

Let people know what you're doing so you know if you're doing something
worthwhile. Remember: if they don't get what you're doing, it's certainly not
_their_ fault. Don't get haughty and cry that they're not sharing your vision.
Let a potential user tell you what they want.

~~~
bootload
'... Let a potential user tell you what they want ...'

good point. harnessing user intelligence not eyeballs ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=5886>

------
jsjenkins168
I really like the focus PG now has on funding groups with quality people, not
just an impressive demo. I was very surprised when I heard him say they will
accept applications with the idea "I have no idea". The realization that you
can have an outstanding group of founders but not a complete product yet and
still get accepted into YC is very encouraging. Startup ideas often change and
he recognizes that.

I just hope this still remains the case with SO many applications (most with
solid demos I imagine..). Its probably very easy to get lost in the sea of
impressive startup demos.

